# Kitten Pictures



## Guitarist (Apr 22, 2016)

I just thought these two little girls are so sweet.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 23, 2016)

Awwwwwww.     You had me at kitten pictures.


----------



## tortiecat (Apr 23, 2016)

Love the calico kittens - my calico Callie is black, red and white, getting on in age
and very much loved.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2016)

My boy as a kitten.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 23, 2016)

Little boy blue!  How cute.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 23, 2016)

All my babies...Chii had one surviving baby, Mr. Foote. Boo had a whole litter. We still have them as adults. If Sophie hadn't gone all prey drive there would be more cats.


----------

